# illu10: wie kann ich teile von pfaden ausblenden/löschen



## boris (15. August 2002)

ich hock hier grad in der firma und habn logo designt, jedoch schaff ichs nicht, einen bestimmten teil des pfads auszuschneiden. wie bei PS zb mit den ebenenmasken etc.
gibts ne möglichkeit, aus zb. nem kreis aus der mitte was auszuschneiden, sodass der pfad am ende nich nur durch die kontur dargestellt wird, sondern wie ein ring mit loch in der mitte, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 
thx im vorraus
ciao


----------



## ex:change (15. August 2002)

Zweiten Kreis düber zeichnen und dann mal unauffällig zum Pathfinder schielen 
Nr.2 von Links


----------



## boris (15. August 2002)

hmm, sry peils nich. hab die deutsche version hier. welcher button is das, bzw wie heisst er auf deutsch. und sag jetzt nich pfadfinder


----------



## boris (19. August 2002)

help me ;(


----------



## dritter (20. August 2002)

Der Pathfinder heisst in Deutsch auch Pathfinder... Einfach Fenster~>Pathfinder auswählen. Dann vorderes Element Subtrahieren (oder so ähnlich.. Ist nur sinngemäß wiedergegeben..)


----------



## boris (20. August 2002)

BIG THX !
das gibt gleich ma ne 1, .. äääh 5 als bewertung 
ciao


----------



## boris (20. August 2002)

btw: @ mods .. thread rdy 4 closing


----------

